# [VERKAUFE] Download-Key für Steam / \&quot;Left 4 Dead 2\&quot;



## Gooru72 (1. Mai 2010)

*[VERKAUFE] Download-Key für Steam / \"Left 4 Dead 2\"*

[VERKAUFE] Download-Key für Steam / "Left 4 Dead 2" 

Ich habe mit
 2 Freunden ein Steam 4-Pack von "Left 4 Dead 2" bei Steam gekauft.
Wir
 haben also noch eine Version zu vergeben. Das ganze war bei der letzten
 Tiefpreisaction, also nochmal 33% billiger.

Ich verkaufe den 
zugehörigen Download-key zum Einkaufspreis + paypal-gebühren, also 
16,00€.

Beschreibung des Games schaut ihr am besten bei Steam 
selbst an: http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/

Bitte beachtet,
 das das game USK18 ist und ihr den Key nur mit einem Ab18-Steam-Account
 nutzen könnt. Wenn ihr also nicht 18 seit könnt ihr nix damit anfangen.

Gruß
Olaf

______________________________________________

Zahlung
 per Paypal
Lieferung per Mail


----------



## Gooru72 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [VERKAUFE] Download-Key für Steam /*

Verkauft!


----------

